# Dumplings pearls return



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

At the breeders before i got her

View attachment 7673


When i got her











and now


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

that is the strangest thing ive EVER seen! female tiels keep the pearls, but dumpling lost them and then is getting them back? thats cool, but weird. i wonder if anyone knows how this one happened?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im sure srtiels will explain  I have just noticed since Buggy pointed that out in my other thread "morning" lol


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

That is really bizarre and cool Dumpling is gorgeous by the way ( Im sure Ive said that before but had to say it again)!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Glad she getting them back


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

I love Dumpling, she's such a pretty bird


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

*What she looks like today*


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

cOOL cockatiels!


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

Our cockatiel had the same thing, she was a wildcolour at first, till her second molt when she became a pearled one. Big surprise for all, but so cool to see. 

I love the grey white pearls on Dumpling, she is gorgeous!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I got her not so long ago and she is 3 and a half years old... i agree she is gorgeous


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

that is so strange but so cool  i definitely agree, she is gorgeous 
very pretty bird with her magic feathers


----------



## pep4uk (Aug 30, 2011)

omg i thought if they lost them they didnt get them shows what i know lol 
love the pics xx


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Only males loose their pearls


----------

